# Ascii Bild einlesen



## alessio85 (2. Nov 2009)

hallo leute,

ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir vielleicht einige infos, mit was ich anfangen soll, geben.

ich muss eine übungsaufgabe programmieren und zwar:

das java-programm soll ein bild, das nur aus ascii-zeichen besteht, einlesen.

ich mache das mit dem 
_Scanner check = new Scanner(System.in)
int input =check.hasNextLine();_...

jedoch weiß ich nicht genau, wie das einlesen eines ascii-bild funktioniert.
das bild muss 44 zeilen haben und 50 zeichen breit sein. 
es gibt davon eine vorlage, die man in der laufzeit des programms manuell eingeben muss und das programm überprüft es, ob die ascii-eingabe stimmt. 

ich weiß nur, dass man mit einer for-schleife die zeilenlänge 
_int zeilen = 50
for(int len = 0; len == zeilen; len++){}_ 
überprüfen kann, aber wie man die breite  auch dazuzählt, weiß ich nicht, wie...

wisst ihr vielleicht, wie ich es weitermachen soll?
ich würde auf eure antworten freuen. danke!

lg alex


----------



## eRaaaa (2. Nov 2009)

hi,

also erstmal vorweg
[c]int input =check.hasNextLine();[/c], das wird nicht funktionieren, hasNextLine() liefert ein boolean, kein int.

zu deiner frage mit der breite: zeile/string einlesen und mittels .length() prüfen ob der string die 50 überschreitet, wäre jetzt mein erster vorschlag


----------



## faetzminator (2. Nov 2009)

[c]for(int len = 0; len == zeilen; len++)[/c] wird nicht funktionieren...


----------

